# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Topic unique d'Hyperpenguin

## Hyperpenguin

Salut salut, ça fait un bail ! 

Plutôt que de créer de nouveaux sujet pour chaque jeu en pensant que ça sera le jeu du siècle pour ensuite le laisser à l'abandon, je vais me faire un sujet fourre-tout jusqu'à ce qu'eventuellement ça prenne de l'empleur.

Même si je ne touche plus du tout a ceci: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...n-A-Dark-Alley

Je n'ai pas tout abandonner, je mène même 2 Projets en parallèle, un truc qui j'espère sera assez gros et je l'espère un jour, finalisé (un plateformer développé avec un copain tatoueur/illustrateur et bientôt un animateur en renfort) et un autre petit jeu que je fais à la base pour mon fils ET pour tester des trucs sur Godot Engine. C'est un jeu d'exploration de labyrinthe, je voulais faire travailler mon cerveau sur un algorithme inconnu par moi, en partant juste d'un concept expliqué sur la page wikipédia.
Du coup ça génère un labyrinthe avec une entrée une sortie, ça l'affiche et ça permet de le parcourir, en mettant ben surbrillance le chemin parcouru. Je compte améliorer le truc pour le rendre plus costaud / plus varié, mais voilà déjà la première démo jouable :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dyQ...ew?usp=sharing

Et un screenshot (sur imgur, désolé) :
http://imgur.com/CtAHak4



Pas la dernière version mais c'est ça grosso modo.

Pour l'autre projet je posterai des trucs bientôt.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Même si je ne touche plus du tout a ceci: 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...n-A-Dark-Alley


C'est bien dommage, ça partait bien.  :Emo:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai créer la page itch.io pour le labyrinthe et ça s'accompagne d'une version amélioré un peu buggé si on y regarde de trop prêt :
https://hephep.itch.io/labyrinthe

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> C'est bien dommage, ça partait bien.


J'y retoucherai peut être une fois le labyrinthe fini, en tout cas la partie gameplay, il reste juste tout les graphismes...

----------


## Pollux568

Dommage pour Milosevic  ::O: 
J'espère que ça reprendra !

Quels sont les projets d'amélioration pour le jeu du labyrinthe sinon ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai créer un mode "dark" pour tester les nodes light2d de Godot, l'idée est de faire perdre ses repères au joueur en cachant la sortie. Mais je suis encore dans le flou, est-ce que je resserre la caméra sur le joueur, est-ce que je cache tout sauf l'entrée et la sortie? Et la clé, est-elle lumineuse ? Je me tâte. Mais de toute façon il faut que je rende aléatoire l'emplacement de la sortie, qui est toujours en bas a droite pour le moment. Pour l'instant je vais la laisser sur les frontières sud et est du labyrinthe, pour éviter d'avoir un labyrinthe de 3 cases, mais le top aurait été d'avoir la possibilité de mesurer le chemin direct entrée/sortie et de refuser les chemins trop court, pour avoir a traverser tout le labyrinthe même si les entrée et sortie sont côte à côte. Mais bon je veux aussi éviter de rester bloqué dessus j'ai d'autres idées à tester.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je parlais d'autre tests, et bien j'ai commencé un truc, je voulais un jeu d'exploration spatiale minimaliste avec atterrissage/décollage sur des mini planètes. Ça commence à prendre forme, après un gros cassage de tête sur des maths vectorielle, ce qui était très intéressant d'ailleurs. J'ai un personnage, qui peut marcher "autour" d'une planète, et passer en mode "fusée" pour s'attacher a l'attraction de la planète et finir dans l'espace. C'est pas encore fou visuellement je dois mettre les animations d'équerre mais au niveau physique ça commence a être satisfaisant.

Un aperçu:
http://i.imgur.com/DO8Lw8v.gif

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je parlais d'autre tests, et bien j'ai commencé un truc, je voulais un jeu d'exploration spatiale minimaliste avec atterrissage/décollage sur des mini planètes. Ça commence à prendre forme, après un gros cassage de tête sur des maths vectorielle, ce qui était très intéressant d'ailleurs. J'ai un personnage, qui peut marcher "autour" d'une planète, et passer en mode "fusée" pour s'attacher a l'attraction de la planète et finir dans l'espace. C'est pas encore fou visuellement je dois mettre les animations d'équerre mais au niveau physique ça commence a être satisfaisant.
> 
> Un aperçu:
> http://i.imgur.com/DO8Lw8v.gif
> http://i.imgur.com/DO8Lw8v.gif


Tu devrais poster avec autre chose qu'Imgur, il ne fonctionne jamais bien sur le forum.  ::):  Une fois que j'ai copié/collé le lien dans un autre onglet, il apparaît, mais avant ça foire.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Tu devrais poster avec autre chose qu'Imgur, il ne fonctionne jamais bien sur le forum.  Une fois que j'ai copié/collé le lien dans un autre onglet, il apparaît, mais avant ça foire.


Un Clic sur le lien ne donne rien? Je le met exprès. C'est juste que mon gif était gros pour tif.cx et je connais pas trop d'autre alternative...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Pour la petite histoire je me suis inspiré de la techno de Mario Galaxy pour gérer la "gravité" sur mes planètes, grâce a cet article :

http://www.gamasutra.com/view/featur...per_mario_.php

D'abord faire un Raycast entre mon joueur et le centre de la planète
Ensuite récupérer la normale au point d'intersection entre la surface de la planète et le Raycast
La gravité est donc une force qui va s'appliquer inversement a ce vecteur normal. Pour les déplacements latéraux, j'utilise le vecteur tangeant pour appliquer une force selon cet axe.
Pour savoir si je suis sur le sol, il existe sous Godot une fonction is_on_floor(), mais elle a besoin d'un vecteur de référence représentant la direction "haut" : la encore mon vecteur normal m'est très utile.
Ensuite il faut que j'aligne le personnage donc j'ai besoin de calculer la différence d'angle entre le vecteur normal précédent  et  l'axe y interne au personnage et corriger la rotation en conséquence.

Pour en arriver là j'ai pas mal galérer mais ça m'a permis de défricher les API pour les vecteurs 2d.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hello bonjour a tous après 2 ou 3 mois d'absence me revoilà, j'ai repris le développement du jeu de plateforme en collaboration avec mon pote, en voici une petite démo:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/19K4...w?usp=drivesdk

Le perso peut maintenant crever de manière moche et j'ai surtout bossé sur les déplacements de l'overworld, on est passé sur un truc plus restrictif et moins chiant, la carte étant très grande, s'y déplacer librement a une vitesse cohérente avec l'échelle du perso c'était pas top. La c'est plus comme donkey Kong country out Mario, mes chemins sont pré-établi et j'ai tout un arbre de chemin a gérer, y'a encore des glitchs de caméra mais ça prend forme.

(Alors là y'a que 2 chemin qui mènent finalement au même "niveau" mais ça va bien sûr être etendu, les chemins seront matérialisé, et le perso ira sûrement plus vite)

----------


## Joq le pecheur

alors l'overworld il en jète grave!

Au niveau contrôle du perso j'aurai ptetre préféré un mini brin de vitesse en plus (le perso est petit donc on a une bonne visibilité de ce qu'on fait) ou alors en tout cas j'aurai aimé un level un poil plus aéré. Après ça peut créer un côté un peu resseré, ça présente aussi de l'intérêt pour une maitrise de l'aspect puzzlesque plateforme des itinéraires possibles.
Je pense qu'au niveau échelle c'est un peu similaire à spelunky ou cave story.

J'aime bien, bon courage  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Merci du retour ! Alors oui là c'est un niveau de test pas forcément représentatif. Dans tout les cas on voudrait n'ajouter une mechanique qui nous amènerais vers un aspect "puzzle" dans le sens enchaîner les bons mouvement au bon moment. Ça serait pas non plus très poussé le gameplay est assez permissif, moins rigide et maîtrisé qu'un Céleste par exemple.

Pour l'overword la map de la démo fait peut être 1/10 de la Map final et sera plus détaillé , mon graphiste s'est grave fait plaisir  ::lol::

----------


## Tchey

> Hello bonjour a tous après 2 ou 3 mois d'absence me revoilà, j'ai repris le développement du jeu de plateforme en collaboration avec mon pote, en voici une petite démo:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/19K4...w?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Le perso peut maintenant crever de manière moche et j'ai surtout bossé sur les déplacements de l'overworld, on est passé sur un truc plus restrictif et moins chiant, la carte étant très grande, s'y déplacer librement a une vitesse cohérente avec l'échelle du perso c'était pas top. La c'est plus comme donkey Kong country out Mario, mes chemins sont pré-établi et j'ai tout un arbre de chemin a gérer, y'a encore des glitchs de caméra mais ça prend forme.
> 
> (Alors là y'a que 2 chemin qui mènent finalement au même "niveau" mais ça va bien sûr être etendu, les chemins seront matérialisé, et le perso ira sûrement plus vite)


Salut,

As tu des images ou une version PC Linux à proposer, histoire de voir à quoi ça ressemble ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Salut,
> 
> As tu des images ou une version PC Linux à proposer, histoire de voir à quoi ça ressemble ?


Je vais prendre quelques screenshots ou un vidéo pour illustrer tout ça bonne idée.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Par ici les screenshots :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eVD...w?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rb1...w?usp=drivesdk

----------


## Hyperpenguin

On dirait que ça n'a pas marché finalement mon histoire, je vais essayer de prendre le temps de faire une vidéo ou de resize les screenshots pour que ça rentre sur tof.cpc.

Sinon ça bouge toujours, la Map est quasi fini en terme de décors, j'ai bricolé un truc pour améliorer la création de niveau, on a un animateur a temps partiel et deux zicos! Le gameplay a pas beaucoup bougé mais on a pas mal de truc posé sur le papier, faut juste que je dégage du temps.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Salut salut! 

J'ai besoin d'un playtest sur un aspect en particulier, le shoot, je laisse une démo la:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TjH...ew?usp=sharing

N'hésitez pas a balancer tout ce qui vous vient à l'esprit tout en gardant en tête que j'ai volontairement occulté certain truc et que les animations sont pas finis! 

Pour infos on est une dizaine maintenant on est encore un peu en train de s'organiser encore mais ça démarre vraiment c'est plutôt cool, on a de bon retour sur la direction artistique, merci mon graphiste :D

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Salut à tous!

le projet avance, ici quelques visuels:

https://imgur.com/a/0rGstO0


on est en train de finaliser le concept et on essait de créer une démo représentative de ce qu'on voudrait. Toute la team est motivé ça fait plaisir.

----------


## raaaahman

Super sympas ces graphiques!

Ceci dit, j'aurais plutôt utilisé le gris foncé sur les plateformes et le plus sombres pour le fond, mais peut-être qu'avec le mouvement ça ne gêne pas la visibilité.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Oui les couleurs ont été repensé depuis et on espère que l'effet de parrallax qu'on va mettre rendent les choses plus lisible, le graphiste y croit à fond! 

Merci  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

http://imgur.com/OoJggto

Le projet avance a son rythme, on a mis quelques détails au point et on aura bientôt sûrement fini de défricher l'aspect graphique, on attaque les effets de lumière là. Y'a encore du gameplay a coder mais on vise fin septembre pour une démo représentative de ce qu'on veut au final.

----------


## Hideo

J'ai un 403 quand je clique sur le lien imgur

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Corrigé!

On bosse sur une demo propre pour illustrer le concept là, ça commence à avoir de la gueule.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hello, je remonte le sujet pour prévenir qu'on va bientôt sortir une démo comme prévu, peut être un peu moins Polish que prévu mais ça devrait donner le ton global du jeu, je vous en reparle ici ASAP.

----------


## znokiss

Yay !

Je découvre, et ça a de la gueule, ce radis qui saute.

----------


## Grhyll

Ah super, j'avais manqué ça, c'est tout beau :D

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Merci ! On va essayer de le présenter au show&Tell de l'indiecade Europe en octobre:

https://imgur.com/a/sADJJx5


Du coup, on boss sur une démo un peu propre, c'est le rush...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Yo, un peu de news depuis tout ce temps, l'indiecade c'était la folie lzyq notre projet est tombé à l'eau ensuite, mauvaise gestion, scope trop ambitieux. Je ferais un p'tit post pour ce que ça vaux, avec ce qu'on en a retiré. Il s'est passé plein de truc et on est sur le point de finir un jeu, qui s'appelle sobrement Run. Je ferais également un topic dédié je pense car la sortie approche j'espère ! Ça devrait intéresser les amateurs de plateformer retors. Des bisous à ceux qui me lisent et je vais essayer de voir ce qui a bougé ici entre temps.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Par rapport a Tamanegi Nashi:

J'ai jamais pris le temps d'écrire ce qui s'est passé, ne serait-ce que pour moi. C'est allé assez vite finalement, y'a eut l'IndieCade 2019, plutôt encourageante, qui nous a vraiment lancé dans le vrai monde des jeux indés. Le soucis, c'est qu'on était une équipe de quasiment 10 personnes! 4 dev, un graphistes, 2 animateurs (vectoriel et tradi), 2 musiciens qui voulaient pas bosser ensemble, et 2 personnes qui voulaient aider mais n'ont pas trouvé le temps finalement. Synchroniser tout ça sans jamais se voir (ou par groupe séparé) a été au final impossible. Chaque nouveau dev devait être formé pour être autonome, on avait chacun des jobs et d'autres trucs a faire en même temps, et lorsqu'on se faisait nos réunions d'avancement (pas assez souvent je pense) il y avait parfois assez peu de progrès. On avait trop d'ambition, le scope était trop large pour un premier jeux avec que des débutants. Petit a petit les gens les plus impliqué on commencé a en avoir marre d'être les seuls a vraiment bosser et de voir que ça piétinait alors qu'ils faisaient des nuits blanches... c'était assez pesant, mais tout le monde était de bonne volonté, simplement on était pas capable de se synchroniser. On a eut des bonnes idées, les graphismes étaient vraiment magnifiques mais on avait pas de GDD propre, pas de direction franche, tout se faisait au fur et a mesure... Finalement après une réunion décevante, on a discuté moi et le Graphiste, qui m'a proposé pour se détendre un petit projet vite fait, un mois ou deux max, un concept ultra simple et du pixel art un peu générique, histoire de faire un truc quoi...
C'était enthousiasmant parce que c'était a la fois simple et malin sur le papier, il avait déjà tout fait ou presque niveau assets, le concept était clair, le scope très limité, il avait déjà réfléchi au public visé. Je me lance donc dans un petit proto. A ce stade, c'est en plein dans le confinement,  début mai 2020.
Depuis ce jour, aucun des autres membres de notre équipe initiale ne nous a contacté pour savoir si le projet Tamanegi Nashi tournait toujours, sur le slack de l'équipe. On s'est mis sur un chan privé et on a bossé. On y est toujours, mon graphiste comme moi étant assez méticuleux, et on a un peu élargi le scope initiale, mais ça touche à sa fin je pense. on est 3 sur le projet parce qu'on a trouvé un musicien ultra cool.

----------


## Grhyll

Arf, classique, mais toujours dommage  ::(:  Curieux de voir le nouveau projet, du coup !

----------


## znokiss

> Par rapport a Tamanegi Nashi:


J'ai googlé pour voir et suis tombé sur cette vidéo (qui vient de chez vous sauf erreur), c'était quand même bien classe, même si ça semble méchamment ardu sous ses airs mignons.



Tout de bon pour le projet en cours.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> J'ai googlé pour voir et suis tombé sur cette vidéo (qui vient de chez vous sauf erreur), c'était quand même bien classe, même si ça semble méchamment ardu sous ses airs mignons.
> 
> 
> 
> Tout de bon pour le projet en cours.


Oui c'est de chez nous! Et oui c'était bien trop hardcore comparé au design du jeu, on était tiraillé entre faire un truc de fou furieux et faire un truc open a tous. Finalement on a choisi c'est un truc de fou furieux :P

----------

